# Consejos para diseñar circuitos.



## canales (Jun 15, 2007)

Hola amigos.

No supe dónde colocar este tema, así que lo puse aquí.

Necesito aprender a diseñar circuitos analógicos, digitales, y mixtos por mi propia cuenta. Así que necesito que me recomienden algunos textos buenos para este fin, sobre todo con la analógica que es la mas difícil, digital es un poco mas llevadera. Yo sé que con solo la teoría no es suficiente pero la falta de recursos me limita un poco. Estoy recogiendo para comprar literatura orientada al análisis y diseño de circuitos. De electrónica sé lo básico, lo que enseñan en la universidad, soy un ingeniero novato con muchos deseos de ser un buen ingeniero. Los libros de electrónica que adquirí cuando era estudiante son 'Principios de electrónica' de Albert Paul Malvino, y 'Sistemas Digitales' de Ronald Tocci, los cuales son muy básicos. Sueño con algún día poder hacer buenos análisis por mi propia cuenta, y poder ayudar a los demás. Me gusta bastante el diseño de circuitos, pero me falta para hacerlo yo solo. Otra cosa es que las hojas de dato me confunden siempre y necesito también aprender a interpretarlas correctamente.

Espero que me recomienden los libros que a ustedes les han ayudado, y que los pueda encontrar aquí en mi país.

Saludos.

Gracias.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Me parece que un libro excelente para aprender a diseñar es: Diseño electrónico, circuitos y sistemas de Savant, es un texto que no debe faltar en nuestra biblioteca.

Saludos.


----------



## canales (Jun 16, 2007)

Gracias fer por tu sugerencia.

Dios quiera y lo pueda conseguir.

Saludos...


----------



## robinho (Jun 16, 2007)

escucha un buen libro para los que empiezan es ANALISIS BASICO DE CIRCUITOS EN INGENIERIA de J David Irwin tiene ejemplos problemas


----------



## fitocondria (Jun 18, 2007)

busca los libros del autor floyd de preferencia en ingles, estás bonitos y vienen con proyectos muy interesantes, y te enseña de la mano, muy bueno.

El tiene 2 libros  electrónica digital y analógica, y después de esos libros o en conjunto depende  de como te sientas te lees el sedra e smith tambien muy bueno.


----------



## canales (Jun 18, 2007)

Les agradezco mucho por sus sugerencias.


----------

